# Muscadine Grapes or Juice



## reefman (Dec 29, 2012)

In anticipation of the 2013 harvest, where can I buy Muscadine grapes or juice? Do any of the vinyards ship, or are there any local to my area.
I'm in Cecil County Maryland.
Thanks


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2012)

Good luck on finding any juice!!!

So far the only way I can get muscadines is by going south and picking and that is only because of Sirs!


----------



## photony (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's a good muscadine vineyard to contact next season. I don't think they ship but you could ask to confirm.
http://www.tsalinotch.com/


----------



## reefman (Jan 7, 2013)

I've emailed a couple of Muscadine vinyards, (the one above included) and have not received any responses yet. It's only been a week!


----------



## garymc (Jan 7, 2013)

Wenker's U-Pick Vineyard in Alabama will crush and/or press muscadines for their u-pick customers http://www.wenkersvineyard.com/default.asp 

Sirvents' Vineyard and farm in Florida http://www.sirventsvineyard.com/ 
sells muscadines that they pick and I think they freeze some for sale later, but I don't know how long they have those and I'm betting they don't ship. 
You might do searches for U-pick farms in the states to the south of you like NC, SC, and VA and see if any have muscadines. They're not real easy to get during season and afterward, almost unavailable.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 8, 2013)

Doug, from my own experience, start by finding the winemakers. Find out if there's a local wine competition, like at the county fair, or a local winemaking group. Find out who is in charge of it. Ask them.

If your experience is like mine was, I started out with no sources for muscadines. Then I searched the Net and found some in a 50-mile radius. Then I found some smaller vineyards close by through the county fair wine competition, just talking with folks entering. Now I have 2-3 different possibilities close by, with concord, Norton, muscadine and scuppernong choices. That's about all the grapes that can be grown this far south. 

So it just evolves as you ask around. BTW, typical 2012 muscadine price here was $6/$7 a gallon U-pick.


----------



## reefman (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Jim,
I did some research locally, and found one upick farm selling Concord grapes, but they wanted $2.00/pound....which would have been way to expensive. I'll check out our county fair in the spring, and see what they have to offer. None of the local vinyards here in Maryland grown Muscadines...at least I haven't found any yet, but I'm still looking. Sounds like Virginia is going to be the closest state for Muscadines.


----------



## garymc (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks like muscadines could be grown in some of the eastern and southern parts of Md if there is lowland there. You might look into planting some in your yard if you're near the ocean.


----------



## reefman (Jan 9, 2013)

I live at the head of the Chesapeake Bay. I did plant three Muscadine vines this summer. Don't expect grapes for a couple years.
And to add to that, I just got laid-off from my job. Hoping I can find another job in the area so I don't have to move and lose my grape vines.


----------

